# St Louis PD Needed to Protect Christmas Church Services



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

http://theconservativetreehouse.com...s-in-saint-louis-from-rioting-ftp-protestors/

REALLY unbelievable ....


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

At some point the gloves are gonna need to come off.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Obviously they're already off if we've reached this point.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm not talking about standing in a line and holding back the crowds. I am talking munitions, pain compliance and imprisonment. Not arresting 3-4 people, arresting 300-400 people. They can enjoy their martyrdom from a prison cell so they rest of us can get back to living our lives without make-believe social injustice to blame for all of our woes.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> I'm not talking about standing in a line and holding back the crowds. I am talking munitions, pain compliance and imprisonment. Not arresting 3-4 people, arresting 300-400 people. They can enjoy their martyrdom from a prison cell so they rest of us can get back to living our lives without make-believe social injustice to blame for all of our woes.


some cities aren't putting up with the crap anymore ... the blacks in Milwaukee are trying like [email protected] to stir up their own Ferguson .... last April a whack job in a city park attacked a cop with his own baton ... the cop shot him deader than dead ... 75 marched partially blocked an interstate - cops corralled the whole bunch and hauled them off ... they are sooo cop blocked in Milwaukee that they bussed down to Jesse Sr's Chicago Operation Push offices to march around the lobby for publicity ....

just start saying "NO" in a seriously no BS "arrest em all" police manner and the problems go down - if not totally away ....

just ask that black Berkley MO mayor ....


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

*Divide and conquer*



Sentry18 said:


> I'm not talking about standing in a line and holding back the crowds. I am talking munitions, pain compliance and imprisonment. Not arresting 3-4 people, arresting 300-400 people. They can enjoy their martyrdom from a prison cell so *the rest of us can get back to living our lives without make-believe social injustice to blame for all of our woes*.


Interesting. They should just arrest all these folks rather than try to stop the reason it is an issue to begin with? I know my memory isn't what it used to be, but seems to me we had the black/white issue taken care of in the 60's and 70's. Sure there were still issues but none made the MSM news. At least they didn't get headline billing for weeks on end. Something happened, it got a paragraph on page 5. The issue went away and we all went on living our lives. When was the last headline story about a white police officer shooting an unarmed white suspect? Or black shooting black? Or Hispanic, or purple???

Same with religion now too. Headline news! Lead stories!!! But not all these events make headlines, only certain ones. Wonder why that is?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes, they should simply arrest all these people and the reporters who propagate the stupidity. I am completely for the right to assemble and for the people to make their point of view heard, right up until it infringes on the rights of your fellow citizenry. When you begin destroying property, hurting people, blocking travel, creating fear within a community, etc. you are no longer engaged in a protest against a cause (real or imagined), you have become the problem.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm at a loss for words.  What exactly would disrupting a midnight mass accomplish? :scratch


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

TimB said:


> I'm at a loss for words.  What exactly would disrupting a midnight mass accomplish? :scratch


this is why some of this protesting BS is beginning to self implode their entire protesting effort ....

the main protest leaders aren't Christians in any sense of the word .... they could care less about getting support from the well meaning Christians - they're just tossed into reject pile ... if you go to protest the cops - you just might need the very same cops to save your neck ....


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

TimB said:


> I'm at a loss for words.  What exactly would disrupting a midnight mass accomplish? :scratch


MSM coverage for your "cause"!!! If crap like this didn't make the 6:00 news, they would never happen. Who would want to create a useless incident if no one knew about it?


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

TimB said:


> I'm at a loss for words.  What exactly would disrupting a midnight mass accomplish? :scratch


If blowing up a Post office in the sixties did not help then way would attaching a church work????


----------



## majmill (Jun 6, 2012)

I dont understand. The pics show lots of police but where were the supposed protesters? Just doesnt make sense to me.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Did you read the article at all? Apparently the #blacklivesmatter group threatened to disrupt the service. Hence the police response.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

majmill said:


> I dont understand. The pics show lots of police but where were the supposed protesters? Just doesnt make sense to me.


they were out doing last minute Christmas looting .....

you think the cops are wasting their holiday with the family to just fool you?


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

More black police in Ferguson makes sense, the city changed quickly from mostly white to mostly black. For me cameras make sense, it would protect both sides from baseless charges. Not sure how the grand jury process works so can't comment on that. Beyond that nothing else makes much sense :dunno: except that some(Rev Al) want to stir the shyt pot to try and make a reputation for themselves. Sharpton and CNN both should face charges of inciting riots and spreading the lies which led to the assassination of two police officers. My best guess is that there are people who have made a "life?" out of protesting and making the "scene". Except for the 'quickly dispersing' part this seems to fit...
Wikipedia...
"_A flash mob (or flashmob) is a group of people who assemble suddenly in a public place, perform an unusual and seemingly pointless act for a brief time, before quickly dispersing. They are often used for the purposes of entertainment, satire or artistic expression and are organized via telecommunications, social media, or viral emails._"


----------

